# Dress Attire Revisited



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2009)

This is just my personal opinion, but how did we get so sloppy in attire? I don't want to hear excuses that it's the internal and not the external as I believe it is *equally* important to show respect to the Craft by dressing to the T. I don't mean to disrespect anyone, as I'm guilty of slacking in the coat and tie department. Coat and tie, white gloves...man I love that stuff. It just seems we're slacking. Grand Lodge was the first time I've seen a Mason in a Tux..lol. Am I wrong here?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks great, I think we should dress for lodge.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 6, 2009)

I can understand your opinions, brothers, and can't say you're wrong. I can say that if tuxes or even coats/ties were required at all times, I wouldn't have joined.

Yes, it certainly looks impressive, and is a way to show one's respect for the craft. Formal wear is hot in the Texas summer, however, and for those of us who don't dress for work, an extra expense and time-consuming step before coming in.

The biggest consideration, however, is that some of us just don't care for suits -- and most brothers who are, shall we say, horizontally challenged, are rarely comfortable dressed so.

Some of us choose jobs that don't require formal wear for the same reasons


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 7, 2009)

The real world is most of the lodges in our area just have enough to open..?


----------



## webstermason (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about the tuxes, but some respect should be shown in lodge, as in church. When the WM has to make the comment about proper shoes and no t-shirts, something is slipping


----------



## ncm_pkt (Sep 30, 2009)

It would be beneficial though. I would hope that Lodges are air conditioned so it wouldn't be too hot. Everyone would be uniform with at least a shirt and tie.  It is also respectful, like in church, or in a meeting or at work.  A gentleman should always have at least one suit in his wardrobe so he may wear it to weddings, church, funerals, job interviews, and social events. It isn't a waste of money, it's an investment. Good suits can easily be purchased at a local thrift store if the price is of concern.  It would also gove the younger Mason's the opportunity to learn how to tie a tie. I think it should be at least HIGHLY RECOMMENDED or strongtly encouraged.:sc:


----------



## MGM357 (Sep 30, 2009)

I visited the York Rite festival earlier this month at Holland Lodge. I noticed a young canidate wearing shorts, t-shirt and tennis shoes. I felt someone should have said something, I guess trying to get them in and out was more important. 

I hate to say it, it's todays society. Not only do you see it in the lodge room, it's everywhere. I feel that you should at least wear what you would wear to a Wednesday service at church. The bottom line is that every Brother needs to make an effort.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I work in a rather dirty environment these days. It's tough enough to get home, try to get "freshened up" a bit, and get something clean on before I drive BACK in to town for the meeting. I have approximately an hour to do this in, and 20 minutes of this is driving. I have served wearing a uniform of some sort to make me look uniform for most of my adult life. I no longer want to be uniform... I am in a rural area, where a lot of the Brethren have livestock to tend to, and they don't always have as much time as I do to get ready. Perhaps if we all worked and lived in a more Metro setting, it would be easier. We intend absolutely NO disrespect for the Craft, one another, or the Lodge itself, but when you've been wrangling cattle, baling, and putting away hay, or just plain castrating hogs, it's not real easy to be proper in a short time. As for me, I may still have fresh auto paint in my hair, on my hands, or even be greasy depending on what I was doing that day in the shop (working for one of the larger body shops in this area) Many of us get a chance to put on a nice shirt, and clean jeans or slacks to get to Church on Sunday morning. I have not yet heard anyone fuss about any of us in our dress there, and this is NOT a Cowboy Church, just plain old Southern Baptist. Now, my ex-wife would love to spend time with you folks, as she was always trendy, and dressed to a T, but you may have noticed the ex part, we just were not compatible.... If I am visiting your Lodge, and it is formal attire, I will try my very best to be dressed as such, but if you look down on my appearance, because my jacket may not be as nice as many, or the tie is not suitable, I should have stayed at home. Thanks to Uncle Sam, and my Dad, I can tie a tie. I can tie it on you, better than I can on myself. That's from the short time I spent working at a funeral home... All in all, I just think we should be sensible about the dress, and make the best we can. I do agree that shorts, and make believe medical scrubs or BDU's are not really attire for the meetings unless you are a medical person, or military. Now, for a question, but not intended to make anyone anymore unhappy with me than you may already be. If you had the DDGM or other Official attending, and someone did show up in less than desirable attire, how would you approach them, and what would you do?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 1, 2009)

Hippie19950 said:


> If you had the DDGM or other Official attending, and someone did show up in less than desirable attire, how would you approach them, and what would you do?



I would welcome him as I would any other Brother, & thank him for caring to attend.

I am in total agreement with your post above. Many times I have not had time to go home & clean up before Lodge. I don't like it when that happens, but I feel being at Lodge is preferable to staying home, and I have NEVER been called down in my primary (country) Lodges due to my dress. I do belong to one "tuxedo" Lodge, but do not attend unless I can dress according to their expectations, so I generally get there once or twice a year. I also belong to a Lodge which is run by a PGM, and the stated dress code is "business casual". It has been my experience that Lodges cannot be judged by the appearance of the members, but by their attitude. YMMV.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think this begins with the officers. Dress should not be required but if the officers take the inititive to raise the bar others will follow suit (no pun). Don't make it manditory I don't think and welcome everyone with open arms however I felt the same way on this issue as I hated and did not want to wear a tie. I was however in good council that showed me you can really take something to the next level just by improving your image. People tend to take someone that is nicely dressed a little more seriously. I hated it and now I own 3 suits I wear mainly for Lodge functions. I love dressing up for the occasions. 

(Funny story - Tom told me of a time he visited a rural lodge and he wore a suit, needless to say they thought he was from Grand Lodge.)


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 1, 2009)

owls84 said:


> (Funny story - Tom told me of a time he visited a rural lodge and he wore a suit, needless to say they thought he was from Grand Lodge.)



Lol, that was wild.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope I wasn't coming off disrespectful. I totally respect the working man and going straight to lodge after work. Luckily for me I've had time in the past to go home and change.

 I hope I never go to lodge and see what I seen at this past festival.There are no excuses for wearing shorts to any lodge for any meeting. Especially when you are one of the canidates. What really bothered me, was no one said anything. The brother taking his petition and money didn't have a problem with it. If I'm out of line, please someone get me back in line.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well Bro. Miley, no need to apologize for your post. I see what you are thinking and have truly though very hard about this. Look at it from a Masonic point of view. That candidate is very rough ashlar and we are to help mold him in to the more perfect ashlar. At this time you have to ask, what image does your lodge project. Is it a lodge where the image is suits at all meetings? Does your degree team wear nice dress? I think this is why it is important to project "pride" in Masonry. I say not to worry about the new brother with the shorts but only work on what you can change and that is your image and possibly the lodge's image. Once that happens, you may be asked as I was, why you wear a suit or dress nice. That is your oppurtunity to put it in prospective. I always try to remember that I have chosen a path to travel and soon he may see what I have been helped to see. Until then don't be discouraged by it. Welcome the fact that a new member may be active and use that to better the Lodge and the Craft. 

That is my take, take it for what its worth which by todays market is not much.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 1, 2009)

My initiation into the Scottish Rite.

Our lodge is casual dress, jeans/slacks and polo/button up is sufficient.  I filled out my application for the Scottish Rite turned it in and this summer I attended.  I had asked a couple brethren the dress attire and was told casual.  When I attended the Scottish Rite I was in Jeans and a Polo.  Most were in Slacks, long sleeve, tie, and coat,  I was embarrassed that I had shown up in Jeans and Polo.  I thought what I was wearing was appropriate and did not realize that it was not.  Not a single person commented on it though!

I can assure you the next time I attend the Scottish Rite, I will not be in Jeans and a polo.  Maybe it is just me but if a brother shows up and is not in the proper attire they will know it and you probably will not have to say anything.  Now if it becomes a habit then possibly a word to the brother is advised.

I personally think that the suits look good but I would not want to make it mandatory at our lodge because most our members either work and/or live in the Austin area.  From the point you get off work, drive home in traffic get changed you are hard pressed to make it to lodge on time.  While dressing in a suit may not take that much more time it does take more preparation and a brother who may not have had time to prepare would be inclined not to come instead of coming.


----------



## tomasball (Oct 1, 2009)

Ties are a lot of trouble, and I only wear them when I want to show respect.  Why would I wear one to lodge?


----------



## JTM (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't see it as disrespectful to come to lodge

If someone gets offended by the way I'm dressed in lodge, that's their problem, I guess.  

I just don't see it the same way as blake, I suppose.

I like the way St. Alban's handles it.  All of the members show up in tuxes, but if a mason walks in that just got off work as a mechanic and he's wearing greasy, nasty overalls, he's welcome to come to every meeting.

I joined the lodge and there were no bylaws regarding dress, so I fully expect it to stay that way.  If you'd like a lodge that people have to wear tuxes, you can write it into a new lodge's bylaws.  

In my opinion, there are much bigger concerns than what someone looks like.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldn't make it a requirement either...but I would still recommended it or encourage it. A week after I was initiated i showed up in shorts because of the 100* weather outside and I was asked to show up in pants from then on.
    The better dressed you are, the more of a halo-effect everyone will have on you, they'll either look up to you, think you're either smart, or there's something good about you...and that's great for building rapport with people. That's one of those things to take into the real world, not just the lodge. It can be learned in the lodge and then taken into the real world... Which is why you should always look your best. It'll make a good man better..because when you look good you'll feel good, and that will help put you in a better state of mind.
   Now...I say it shouldn't be a requirement because of those who do have hardly any time to shower and show up spiffy.  Even in church, simply showing up makes other people happy to see you, and they down frown on you if you show up looking like you just woke up from last nights party


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

im all for suit and tie,as the line officers along with our sec. all wear suits for meetings,and we go all black for degrees. makes a better impresion on candidates and visitors. slacks and a nice 3 button shirt should be the very minimum.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

tomasball said:


> Ties are a lot of trouble, and I only wear them when I want to show respect.  Why would I wear one to lodge?



why not respect the lodge?


----------



## owls84 (Oct 1, 2009)

JTM said:


> I don't see it as disrespectful to come to lodge
> 
> If someone gets offended by the way I'm dressed in lodge, that's their problem, I guess.
> 
> ...



This is kind of what I am talking about. I think it should be up to the individual. I will be wearing a suit but if a man shows up I don't think anyone should say anything to him. His journey in life may not be the same as ours and who am I to say what is better or worse. I know it makes me feel good to weara suit and a sense of pride however that may not be the same for someone else in the Lodge.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 1, 2009)

as long as there is an effort, and someones heart in the right place. Just as it was stated earlier don't show up like you just woke up from "last nights party". The Fraternity is trying to make good men better.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

JTM said:


> I don't see it as disrespectful to come to lodge
> 
> In my opinion, there are much bigger concerns than what someone looks like.



you are right,but still will others take you (*not you directly jtm*)seriously when you try to voice your concerns, if your wearing a t shirt. my job is dress casual,even the zone managers. But when they go to the corporate meetings to talk about concerns in the business,
everyone there is dressed up.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 1, 2009)

I think how we dress reflects how we feel about what we're here to do. Most everyone in my Lodge comes fairly dress casual. Mostly slacks and polos and a few suits, I fall into the former. Plus, the humidity here is always high, so you don't see a lot of suits anywhere. The culture isn't very formal. Most of the formality is saved for the big Mardi Gras Balls. 

I generally don't really think about what someone else is wearing. However, there is this one brother who shows up here and there. He wears sweat pants and a casino t shirt every time. It wouldn't really bother me except for the fact that he never shuts up about the 'right way' to do things. If you're take upon yourself to be the guy who knows everything, you had better be wearing an immaculate suit.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sirius said:


> If you take upon yourself to be the guy who knows everything, you had better be wearing an immaculate suit.



lol,yep..I do not want to be corrected or judged by a guy who doesnt have any pride in the way they look.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 1, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I would welcome him as I would any other Brother, & thank him for caring to attend.
> 
> I am in total agreement with your post above. Many times I have not had time to go home & clean up before Lodge. I don't like it when that happens, but I feel being at Lodge is preferable to staying home, and I have NEVER been called down in my primary (country) Lodges due to my dress. I do belong to one "tuxedo" Lodge, but do not attend unless I can dress according to their expectations, so I generally get there once or twice a year. I also belong to a Lodge which is run by a PGM, and the stated dress code is "business casual". It has been my experience that Lodges cannot be judged by the appearance of the members, but by their attitude. YMMV.



How right you are Brother Lins, Most of the time I do not have time to go home before lodge and I think this situation probably applies to several of us who frequent these boards. 
 I will say that usually when there is something special going on at my home lodge, then most of the brethren show up dressed well. Most of our officers wear shirt and ties at stated meetings, and so do most of the brethren. We have had a few show up in shorts and sandles, but they either realize that we are having a Stated meeeting or a degree and they either leave and come back, or they show up the next meeting dressed properly.  Some times when the DDGM is making his official visit, we have all dressed in Tux, or dark coat and tie. For a while one of our Masters required that all of his officers wear black coat and ties for degree conferrals, but this became a bit of a problem on a continious basis, and was dropped. Over all, most of the brethren are dressed approporately for scheduled meetings. If they don't, I cant remember anyone sending someone home. 
 I will say that a group of well dressed Brothers makes for an impressive lodge room.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 1, 2009)

Grand Lodge was the first time I've seen a Mason in a Tux..lol. Am I wrong here?

 You might be right, unless you come to the Galveston Scottish Rite during a reunion. You will quickly see that the 18th, 30th, and 32nd degrees are all conferred in Tux.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 1, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I think this begins with the officers. Dress should not be required but if the officers take the inititive to raise the bar others will follow suit (no pun). Don't make it manditory I don't think and welcome everyone with open arms however I felt the same way on this issue as I hated and did not want to wear a tie. I was however in good council that showed me you can really take something to the next level just by improving your image. People tend to take someone that is nicely dressed a little more seriously. I hated it and now I own 3 suits I wear mainly for Lodge functions. I love dressing up for the occasions.
> 
> (Funny story - Tom told me of a time he visited a rural lodge and he wore a suit, needless to say they thought he was from Grand Lodge.)





TCShelton said:


> Lol, that was wild.



That could very well be my lodge, too.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 1, 2009)

There is also a people that show up at every GL wearing overalls...


----------



## Sirius (Oct 1, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> There is also a people that show up at every GL wearing overalls...



In Hemphill, Texas overalls are Sunday dress.


----------



## JTM (Oct 1, 2009)

ncm_pkt said:


> I wouldn't make it a requirement either...but I would still recommended it or encourage it. A week after I was initiated i showed up in shorts because of the 100* weather outside and I was asked to show up in pants from then on.
> The better dressed you are, the more of a halo-effect everyone will have on you, they'll either look up to you, think you're either smart, or there's something good about you...and that's great for building rapport with people. That's one of those things to take into the real world, not just the lodge. It can be learned in the lodge and then taken into the real world... Which is why you should always look your best. It'll make a good man better..because when you look good you'll feel good, and that will help put you in a better state of mind.
> Now...I say it shouldn't be a requirement because of those who do have hardly any time to shower and show up spiffy.  Even in church, simply showing up makes other people happy to see you, and they down frown on you if you show up looking like you just woke up from last nights party



recommending/encouraging is fine.  shunning for not is not fine, imo.



owls84 said:


> This is kind of what I am talking about. I think it should be up to the individual. I will be wearing a suit but if a man shows up I don't think anyone should say anything to him. His journey in life may not be the same as ours and who am I to say what is better or worse. I know it makes me feel good to weara suit and a sense of pride however that may not be the same for someone else in the Lodge.



sure it does.  i feel like a badass in a suit... i just don't want to go home and spend 30 minutes getting my suit ready 52 times a year.



scottmh59 said:


> you are right,but still will others take you (*not you directly jtm*)seriously when you try to voice your concerns, if your wearing a t shirt. my job is dress casual,even the zone managers. But when they go to the corporate meetings to talk about concerns in the business,
> everyone there is dressed up.



i'm 6'7'' and red hair... people tend to listen when i'm talking 

seriously though, i understand what you're saying, and agree with it.  i never show up in a t-shirt... usually a polo and slacks/nice shoes (rarely show up in tennis shoes)...



Gerald.Harris said:


> Grand Lodge was the first time I've seen a Mason in a Tux..lol. Am I wrong here?
> 
> You might be right, unless you come to the Galveston Scottish Rite during a reunion. You will quickly see that the 18th, 30th, and 32nd degrees are all conferred in Tux.



"similarity of dress" is one of the bylaws in St. Alban's Lodge.  the people that join and the people that created (especially them) wanted it that way.  they all show up in a black suit + white shirt/tie at a minimum... most are in tuxes.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> There is also a people that show up at every GL wearing overalls...



Them be's the "Bullard Bubbas", I believe! I hear they have an excellent degree team...


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> There is also a people that show up at every GL wearing overalls...



Along with those overalls ( which are starched and ironed) they wear a dress shirt and a nice tie. These guys are not just in from the cotton patch or the barnyard. They are dressed this way for a purpose. I would suggest that everyone who posts here to ask them why this year at Grand Lodge.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 2, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> They are dressed this way for a purpose.



They have a reason? That's cool. What is it? The excitement is killing me I cant wait till GL. tell me tell me tell me tell me 

IMHO, you should dress comfortably for GL. Nice. Respectful. But comfortable. We're in there for three days of a Masonic sweat lodge.   If you're wearing starched overalls, more power to you. I think they look great.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Sirius said:


> They have a reason? That's cool. What is it? The excitement is killing me I cant wait till GL. tell me tell me tell me tell me
> 
> IMHO, you should dress comfortably for GL. Nice. Respectful. But comfortable. We're in there for three days of a Masonic sweat lodge.   If you're wearing starched overalls, more power to you. I think they look great.



 I am as curious as you are. I have seen them for several years ( at least 10 that I know of)  I used to know a couple of blood brothers who were dressed the same way, both of whom traveled and made as many MM degrees as they couuld. I think one of them was a DI. Both of them did excelent work. I always wanted to ask, but just never did. I thnk it will be a good exercise for this group to find out the why !


----------



## Sirius (Oct 2, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I thnk it will be a good exercise for this group to find out the why !



A quest!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 2, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> Along with those overalls ( which are starched and ironed) they wear a dress shirt and a nice tie. These guys are not just in from the cotton patch or the barnyard. They are dressed this way for a purpose. I would suggest that everyone who posts here to ask them why this year at Grand Lodge.



not the one I saw last year...

Last year a lot of the FMRC wore their vests.  I will most likely wear a kilt this year at least one day


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 3, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> not the one I saw last year...
> 
> Last year a lot of the FMRC wore their vests.  I will most likely wear a kilt this year at least one day



Good for you Brother ! I suppose a kilt is very dresssy in certain circles. I visited the Dallas SR Stated I think in August . Your Order of the Thistle Honor Guard was impressive.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 3, 2009)

The reason two brothers from my lodge would wear overalls is because they wouldn't want to get lost from one another. You know, its bad not to be able to find your room.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> Good for you Brother ! I suppose a kilt is very dresssy in certain circles. I visited the Dallas SR Stated I think in August . Your Order of the Thistle Honor Guard was impressive.




Thank you!  We work hard to get involved in not just the Valley but the surrounding districts also.  We call our group the Knights of St. Andrew but its the same thing as teh Order of the Thistle.  A good kilt in a specific pattern can be very costly, most are over $300!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes sir , we have a newly formed Order of the Thistle ( otherwise known as the Knights of Saint Andrew) here in Galveston. The group has just taken over the 29th degree here  and are already very busy working in and about the temple. I as the Reunion Director definately look forward to their help in Galveston.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats great news!  We currently help with the 32nd and most of our members are involved in at least 2 degrees.  Im in the 26th and 31st.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 20, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> Along with those overalls ( which are starched and ironed) they wear a dress shirt and a nice tie. These guys are not just in from the cotton patch or the barnyard. They are dressed this way for a purpose. I would suggest that everyone who posts here to ask them why this year at Grand Lodge.



Apparently Oklahoma has an overall degree team, too.
http://www.country-boys.org/country-boys/index.htm


----------



## Payne (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel we should at least wear a dress shirt and slacks or pressed jeans.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 29, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> The real world is most of the lodges in our area just have enough to open..?



This seems to be the problem with the Lodges in my area that requires tuxes/suits . They barely have enough to open lodge (most chairs are filled by protems from other lodges) . While the Country lodges which are laid back and only require that our members be comfortable and just be there to share in the fellowship have wonderful turnouts at every meeting . As Jwardl (I think) stated , if tuxes and/or suits were required at every meeting I would not have joined , well I still would have joined , I just would not attend lodge . I am uncomfortable in them and I do not want to set for hours wearing them . 

I do find it humorous that there are those on  Masonic forums (not saying this one ) that state that every Mason should have to dress to the nines to attend lodge in one thread and then complain no one comes to lodge in another . I do not think someone wearing a tux respects Masonry more than I because I do not .


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 29, 2009)

BrianM said:


> While the Country lodges which are laid back and only require that our members be comfortable and just be there to share in the fellowship have wonderful turnouts at every meeting.



Not what I've seen.  At the handful of rural lodges I've visited, there were just enough people to open.  One wouldn't have been able to open had I not been there to make the magic number.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 29, 2009)

From my experience a man who finds the reaoning behind the sacrifice of proper dress at the proper time has found new levels within himself and Masonry. I am a firm believer that dress does not equal the man but the man can equal his dress or at least feel he does and confindence is the name of this game. The key though is dressing up on your own free will and accord if not then it is just punishment and should be avoided. I for one will welcome you in shorts and sandals they only way I care is if you are not there.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 30, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Not what I've seen.  At the handful of rural lodges I've visited, there were just enough people to open.  One wouldn't have been able to open had I not been there to make the magic number.



So I guess what goes for one "rural" lodge goes for all then . Sorry , my bad , all these Brothers in mine and other lodges must be  figments of my imagination .


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 30, 2009)

BrianM said:


> So I guess what goes for one "rural" lodge goes for all then . Sorry , my bad , all these Brothers in mine and other lodges must be  figments of my imagination .



I don't recall saying that it is this way in EVERY rural lodge.  Just the handful I've been to.

Lose the attitude and sarcasm please.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 30, 2009)

A suit or tux should be highly recommended, but not mandatory....I do think all brothers should be given a pair of gloves just as you're given an apron....there is a lot of symbolism behind white gloves as well.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 1, 2009)

BrianM said:


> . Sorry , my bad , all these Brothers in mine and other lodges must be  figments of my imagination .



yeah, it must be..:48:


----------



## Hippie19950 (Nov 1, 2009)

In one Federal Court District I used to file cases in, ANYONE entering the courtroom had to have a suit jacket, and tie on. read that *HAD*. There were a variety of sizes of Dark Blue jackets hanging on a coat rack that were provided by the U.S. Government, kind of reminded me of the one's issued by the Air Force. It was funny to look around at folks who came to see their buddy or a family member on trial or being sentenced wearing a T-Shirt (Limp Lizard or whatever), with a clip on tie, and Blue Blazer. One time I was on regular patrol, and was called to transport a prisoner to the court for a detention hearing. I was in uniform (Tan Deputy). When I got there, the Marshal handed me a Blazer, and said the Judge required it... I always made sure I had a suit at the office after that. Basically, there are times when you HAVE to dress up, times when you can, and times when it is not an advantage... I can see me going to work in a suit and tie... They already have the phone number to the Waco V.A. posted all over the shop, and on Speed Dial in case I ever go over the edge!!!   And actually, I do enjoy dressing nice when I "want to". I think it was stated earlier that when we do that, it is more of a treat, then a punishment. Too many uniforms, and too many suits over the years make me just want to be comfortable when I can...


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 1, 2009)

I do not believe we will ever see every brother in a coat and tie. At least not in this great State.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I do not believe we will ever see every brother in a coat and tie. At least not in this great State.



slacks and a button down shirt should be the minimum.no shorts,no t-shirts on stated night,or for anyones degree.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 2, 2009)

I certainly agree with you on this one.


----------



## TxManx (Nov 2, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Them be's the "Bullard Bubbas", I believe! I hear they have an excellent degree team...



Ahem, (in good humor), *I'm* *from* Bullard...
:lol:

Graduated in 1989...


----------



## TxManx (Nov 2, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread to read...

I have to agree with the concept of some masons being more rough ashlars than the perfect ashlars we all strive to be...

I think it's important to note that while some can afford a suit and tie, there are others who simply cannot afford much more than a t-shirt and jeans.  Many brothers save for months to pay their yearly dues, yet we are all equal in Masonry.

I agree with the concept that we should dress our best, if it's feasible, but in today's society - it's simply not feasible for many...and in the roots of our past, it was rarely feasible. 

When traveling for a day or two to attend a stated meeting, wouldn't the risk of the journey be enough to show dedication and respect to the lodge?

Granted, when attending a degree, or other special event, everyone should dress the best they can, stated meetings are by nature to be more casual, comfortable, and are meant to be informative.  

The purpose of the stated meetings is to discuss business, break bread, and have fellowship...right?

I could care less how my Brother dresses...provided he is attending, attentive, and doesn't spend the entire meeting texting, surfing the web on his phone, or chit-chatting with other Brothers about non-Masonic topics.

If his dress is completely objectionable, I would inquire why - and offer assistance in acquiring appropriate attire if he needed it...but that would be the limit of my query.

Am I unique in this belief?


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 3, 2009)

TxManx said:


> Am I unique in this belief?



Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Zack (Nov 3, 2009)

TxManx said:


> This has been an interesting thread to read...
> I think it's important to note that while some can afford a suit and tie, there are others who simply cannot afford much more than a t-shirt and jeans.  Many brothers save for months to pay their yearly dues, yet we are all equal in Masonry.



Suits and sportscoats can be bought very cheap on ebay so I don't see cost as a factor.


----------



## TxManx (Nov 3, 2009)

Zack said:


> Suits and sportscoats can be bought very cheap on ebay so I don't see cost as a factor.



The assumption being that the Brother has frequent access to a computer and internet, money for the jacket and the money for shipping...?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 3, 2009)

TxManx said:


> I could care less how my Brother dresses...provided he is attending, attentive, and doesn't spend the entire meeting texting, surfing the web on his phone, or chit-chatting with other Brothers about non-Masonic topics.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah I know some Brothers who dress to the hilt but play on their phone the whole time. Was kinda of annoying so last night we decided to throw him in the grease at floor school and make him confer the first part of the masters degree. Well I was never sure what he was doing on that phone but one thing he was doing was listening and learning his work. He was prompted maybe 3 or 4 times throughout the floor school which is better than some can do in real degrees. I am not a proponent for texting in Lodge but if you get your work done than I have no problem with it. To be fair as well he never texted at innapporaiate moments just in the really boring parts of Lodge usally introductions.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 3, 2009)

Some times the guys who appear to be goofing off are really the most attentive. I am not one to worry about if a brother is texting, playing games, or just plain day dreaming. He has shown an effert to appear at a Masonic meeting and I appreciate his attendance.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 3, 2009)

Im to the point now that with all the other issues, dress is a non-issue...


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 3, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Im to the point now that with all the other issues, dress is a non-issue...



Lol, it definitely does come in at the bottom of the list.


----------



## TxManx (Nov 3, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> Some times the guys who appear to be goofing off are really the most attentive. I am not one to worry about if a brother is texting, playing games, or just plain day dreaming. He has shown an effert to appear at a Masonic meeting and I appreciate his attendance.



Valid point...I suppose to me it just seems like a lack of respect, specifically during historical presentations or open discussion... 

Mind you, I'm not judging...as each Brother should walk his own way...it's just a pet peeve...


----------



## TxManx (Nov 3, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Im to the point now that with all the other issues, dress is a non-issue...



Which issues are you concerned with?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 3, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Im to the point now that with all the other issues, dress is a non-issue...



 I understand your statement. I am however very much enthused by the fact that our lodges are beginning to see some youth. The input of some of the guys who post here certainly make me believe that our brotherhood is coming back to life. I do like to see a well dressed lodge, but the best part still comes from the heart.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 3, 2009)

TxManx said:


> Which issues are you concerned with?



read some of the old posts in the various sections


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 3, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I understand your statement. I am however very much enthused by the fact that our lodges are beginning to see some youth. The input of some of the guys who post here certainly make me believe that our brotherhood is coming back to life. I do like to see a well dressed lodge, but the best part still comes from the heart.



I agree, Allen Lodge is so busy its not funny!  We have had at least 1 degree a week fro the last 4 months.  This wont sound right but Im glad we dont this week so I can recover from the 3 day Scottish Rite reunion and all the degrees!  I have work to catch up on at home!  We have 6 investigation committees out right now and at least 2 new petitions to vote on at the stated next week so its a temporary rest to be sure.  Id say 90% of our new members are under 35 and about 80% under 25!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 3, 2009)

rhitland said:


> TxManx said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less how my Brother dresses...provided he is attending, attentive, and doesn't spend the entire meeting texting, surfing the web on his phone, or chit-chatting with other Brothers about non-Masonic topics.
> ...


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 3, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I agree, Allen Lodge is so busy its not funny!  We have had at least 1 degree a week fro the last 4 months.  This wont sound right but Im glad we dont this week so I can recover from the 3 day Scottish Rite reunion and all the degrees!  I have work to catch up on at home!  We have 6 investigation committees out right now and at least 2 new petitions to vote on at the stated next week so its a temporary rest to be sure.  Id say 90% of our new members are under 35 and about 80% under 25!



 How much better can it get? I believe that soon , our younger brothers will have taken charge, learned to confer and give lectures and leave some of us more seasoned brothers to sit and watch for a change. : ))


----------



## kcir (Jan 21, 2010)

was raised in a Lodge in Germany and for all stated meeting, dress was coat and tie. If it was warm, brothers were allowed to remove their coats. For degree work, we all wore a tux. Many brothers came directly from work to lodge, but changed clothes at the lodge. Attending lodge here in the states has been somewhat of a suprise as thus far find brothers wearing a coat and tie has been the exception and not the norm. I have also noticed a lack of proper lodge etiquette, such as not standing when addressing the lodge or WM, brothers talking among thenselves during lodge, refering to brothers as guys or just people. The lax behavior on the part of the brothers and the casual atmosphere in lodge may be attributed to the way they dress. Just a thought.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 21, 2010)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I do not believe we will ever see every brother in a coat and tie. At least not in this great State.


 
While during the present this may be true, I've carried many a brethren in boxes that never wore a suit to lodge but was attired in a suit for that great lodge above. That great State; that leveler of time...


----------



## TexMass (Jan 22, 2010)

I've posted several times on this topic.  In MA, it's suite and tie for members and tuxedos and white gloves for officers.  If you ever get involved with lodges like this you would really enjoy it, trust me.  I didn't own a suite when I got up here so I purchased a coulple over two years.  Since then I have purchased one from Walmart and with tailoring it was about 80 bucks and looks great.  Dress code up here is specific and followed.  When your an oficer in a MA lodge you could wear your tux at least 25 times in a year and we go dark in July and August.  Trust me, you can put them to good use.  Check out my profile pictures to see some of the dress.


----------

